# Stupid INTP expamples



## Hithier (Sep 16, 2012)

I am a INTP and what you said is painfully true. I am a stupid INTP and I hate it. Maybe it's because of my depression or maybe derealization that makes me lack intelligence. Or maybe I'm just stupid.


----------



## noname42 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, another depressing INTP thread
There are two answers for your question

In my head(to the people that Im close too): Ohh, shit Im smart

In reality: Im just an average joe (sometimes even below average)

And that my friends is the main difference between INTPs &INTJs. One lives in his head and one lives in reailty.


----------



## surra (Oct 1, 2012)

Not sure if mentioned, but my fella Karl Pilkington is quite the stupid.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

Tezkatlipoca said:


> I guess this is what makes INTJ the smartest mbti type.


We may be lazy but INTJs like their facts too much. Speculation is important too, and we've got them on that  haha

But yeah, I know a lot about stupid INTPs. I would consider myself one. I'm not _stupid_ stupid, I'm just a bit of a derp at times. I feel like INTPs tend to be derpy more than stupid. Like getting 100% on a thermo test but not being able to add 3 and 6 together off the top of their head. Just a hint: its not 10.


----------



## A Skylark (Jan 16, 2013)

TrailMix said:


> We may be lazy but INTJs like their facts too much. Speculation is important too, and we've got them on that  haha
> 
> But yeah, I know a lot about stupid INTPs. I would consider myself one. I'm not _stupid_ stupid, I'm just a bit of a derp at times. I feel like INTPs tend to be derpy more than stupid. Like getting 100% on a thermo test but not being able to add 3 and 6 together off the top of their head. Just a hint: its not 10.


This year the teacher started timing our math tests. It's going about as well as you would expect.

Also, there's one guy at my school who I would type as INTP, however, he was born slow. He's a nice enough person, enjoys learning and knowing, and generally seems INTP-like. He likes discussing theories and abstract things and, all considered, he's surprisingly astute. He just got the short end of the stick, biologically.


----------



## loner (Mar 24, 2013)

@AmberJorr Is she your ex?


----------



## Jane the Ripper (Mar 19, 2013)

I am the stupid INTP.

What's up with you lot? Many of you type in words that give me the impression of a professor speaking to an illiterate party. You use big words trying to impress those same illiterates and for what? What's a good joke if no one can understand it? Even I was sucked in into using big words. Now, I understand what is being said but for the love of Pete, just drop the act. 

P.S. If you think that I talking about you then don't. I just forgot how to type in third person, so as to not point any fingers.

And P.S.S. Sometimes I act out on my balls, so to speak. Does that make me stupid? The classical fool jumping into danger with no real idea of the chances of success or serious injury. Then, I am porud to be stupid.


----------



## neayic (Apr 7, 2013)

Wait where am I?


----------



## FlawlessError (Aug 29, 2012)

Hithier said:


> I am a INTP and what you said is painfully true. I am a stupid INTP and I hate it. Maybe it's because of my depression or maybe derealization that makes me lack intelligence. Or maybe I'm just stupid.


Come on man! You can't be that stupid! Don't insult yourself, and don't think so negatively, this is the depression talking, I'm sure anyone who puts their mind towards anything can achieve glory, so stop feeling sorry for yourself and start working! :frustrating:


----------



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

Tezkatlipoca said:


> It's time to bust this myth, is there a such thing as a stupid INTP? I'm not saying we're super geniuses among other human beings, but most of us appear to at least average at an IQ around 115-140, but have you ever met an example of an INTP who was absolutely stupid in every possible way?


theres an exception to every rule. so yes, there's some INTP with an iq equivalent to 50. we just haven't found him yet.


----------



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

neayic said:


> Wait where am I?


in the place where we shall dissect your brain and learn all of the knowledge in it, and then be able to become mimicry clones of your personality whenever we wish.
be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## BelovedDay (Feb 7, 2013)

A personality type doesn't measure the I.Q. of an individual and neither does the I.Q. serve any purpose to academic excellence from what I observed; INTP's as I observed from reality is like a database on a particular subject.

My friend who is an INTP is always detached from the world and needs to be called more than once to respond, but despite that oblivious gravitas, he can respond to a question with an answer of much more information on subjects such as technology,science,physics,etc. but when it comes to math and algebra he takes too long too give an answer.

this thread has so much self-depreciation for INTP, don't get your ego down for being one.

Every type has it's own special characteristics whether good or bad.


----------



## loner (Mar 24, 2013)

It's our inability to communicate to people that made us idiots.


----------

